# Gaming in London Ontario Canada



## Turlogh (Oct 28, 2002)

Recently the games I was in fizzled out due too life issues and other things, but me I still want to play. I can DM somewhat (a little rusty) but currently lack people to play with.

Gaming preferences are Fantasy (D&D for Preference almost any edition), Superhero, Shadowrun, Traveller and others. 

I can play almost any day except Fridays and Saturdays. My email is in my profile.


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Oct 30, 2002)

*Gaming in london*

Unless you're Mr.Thou from the kenzerboards, follow this link and put a post there.  I know for certain that there is a group in the area (although I think they play Hackmaster instead of 3e).  Hope that helps.


----------



## Turlogh (Mar 23, 2003)

Gonna bump myself after 5 or so months.

Still looking for a group to join or for players. Currently there is 3 of us playing Mutants and Masterminds- we could use more players.
I would also like to play at least on more game (Fantasy D&D) a week. So anybody out there??


----------



## Kwalish Kid (Apr 2, 2003)

Can't play Fridays or Saturdays?

Hmmm. Well, we do occasionally play Sundays. I'll get back to you in a bit.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm going to university in less than a year and a half, and I might be going to Western. I play any d20, but mostly D&D (3e, I believe) and SWRPG. I can learn any other system, so that's no big deal.


----------



## Kwalish Kid (Apr 16, 2003)

Western is a great school, if you like to party. Seriously though, there are engineering students here from Pakistan who heard that Western was a great party school. They heard this _in Pakistan!_

Seriously, though, we do have great departments in philosophy, physics (I mean, _Applied Mathematics_) and probably some other things that I don't really care enough about to investigate.


----------



## Turlogh (Apr 16, 2003)

Kwalish Kid said:
			
		

> *Can't play Fridays or Saturdays?
> 
> Hmmm. Well, we do occasionally play Sundays. I'll get back to you in a bit. *




Any word on this possibility?

Mojo, I hear western's pretty good, hope you decide to come, but a year and a half is a little longer than I want to wait 

Anyway, looks like the Mutants and Masterminds game is on hold for a while one of the players just had a baby, oh well (great for them but not good for a 3 person game).


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 16, 2003)

I understand that's a little longer to wait, but if there's someone else there who's still gonna be around, then...


----------



## Turlogh (Apr 16, 2003)

I should still be around then (hopefully). Just need to "get my fix"  between now and then.


----------



## Various Dragonalia (Jun 27, 2004)

Hmm, is this thread still active?  I am in London Ontario and trying to put a group together or join one.  If anyone is still reading this, please let me know.


----------

